# Just moved to Thessaloniki



## katiemax (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello!

I moved to Thessaloniki a few weeks ago and am looking to meet some fellow English speakers! I am PhD student conducting dissertation research at an archaeological lab near the PAOK soccer stadium, though I live near the Kamara.

Are there any groups that meet for coffee or drinks? 

Thanks!
Katie


----------



## katiemax (Feb 12, 2010)

Just so this reads less like a personal ad, I am happily married and just looking to meet some new people in Thessaloniki


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Katie, welcome to Thessaloniki.

I live outside of the city in Panorama but venture down quite a few times. There is a fairly large community of Ex-Pats in the area but not many meet up, except for the Mother and Toddler Groups.

How long are you staying in Greece? I can probably arrange to meet up as it only takes me half an hour to get there.

Nathan


----------



## katiemax (Feb 12, 2010)

I am free this Sunday and anytime next week. What's better for you? A weekday evening (I work until around 6 each day) or a weekend meetup?

Looking forward to meeting you!
Katie


----------



## timhardwick (Feb 17, 2010)

Katie ~ Hi! I've been coming to Thessaloniki for 8 years now, somewhere b/tween 3- 6 months each year in the winter. It's so hard to meet people here. My partner is Greek American and speaks fluent Greek. I, however have been here so many years and can speak nothing. We live in Kifisia/Kalamaria. Would love to get together for coffee or wine or dinner. We'll be here 'til end of April. B in touch. Ciao, TIM



katiemax said:


> Hello!
> 
> I moved to Thessaloniki a few weeks ago and am looking to meet some fellow English speakers! I am PhD student conducting dissertation research at an archaeological lab near the PAOK soccer stadium, though I live near the Kamara.
> 
> ...


----------



## katiemax (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Tim! Thanks for your message. It's comforting to know that others have had trouble meeting people, too! I love Kalamaria and would be happy to meet for a meal or drink anytime. This weekend is booked, but next weekend is wide open! Let me know.
Katie


----------



## timhardwick (Feb 17, 2010)

Katie ~ Nick & I would love to get together next weekend. How is friday evening? This site wouldn't let me leave my email address because I haven't made four post(???). Is it secure to leave me your phone number and I'll call you next week with details. If not, perhaps you can send me your email address. Thanks so much for being in touch. Look forward to meeting you. TIM




katiemax said:


> Hi Tim! Thanks for your message. It's comforting to know that others have had trouble meeting people, too! I love Kalamaria and would be happy to meet for a meal or drink anytime. This weekend is booked, but next weekend is wide open! Let me know.
> Katie


----------



## katiemax (Feb 12, 2010)

Tim -- Unfortunately, I've just been notified that my final meeting for my residence permit is next Friday in Athens. Could we do dinner on Friday, March 5, instead?

My email address is kmswinford at gmail dot com. Looking forward to hearing from you!

Katie


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Katie, sorry for the delay in replying.

If you want to meet up for a coffee or if it's ok with Tim and Nick I could probably join you on the 5th March. Next week is hell for me with my photography business and also the English Teaching.

I'll drop you an email so you have my Email as a contact.

Nathan


----------



## timhardwick (Feb 17, 2010)

K ~ The 5th is fine. Also if you wanted to get together anytime before then, our schedule is very flexible...let me know. Happy to have Nathan join us also. I'll be in touch. Hope you had a great weekend. 



katiemax said:


> Tim -- Unfortunately, I've just been notified that my final meeting for my residence permit is next Friday in Athens. Could we do dinner on Friday, March 5, instead?
> 
> My email address is kmswinford at gmail dot com. Looking forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Katie


----------



## bebe212 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Please can anyone put me through about the life and standard of living in Greece as a Student, i am planing to come over for a programme of 1 year, i want to make friend through this before i arrive, anyone interested should contact me and let keep in touch.


Allen


----------



## bebe212 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Please can anyone put me through about the life and standard of living in Greece as a Student, i am planing to come over for a programme of 1 year, i want to make friend through this before i arrive, anyone interested should contact me and let keep in touch.


Allen


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

katiemax said:


> Hello!
> 
> I moved to Thessaloniki a few weeks ago and am looking to meet some fellow English speakers! I am PhD student conducting dissertation research at an archaeological lab near the PAOK soccer stadium, though I live near the Kamara.
> 
> ...


 Hi yes there is a group called Friends in Thessaloniki (Thessaloníki) - Meetup.com
come join us
best regards
Jacqueline


----------

